# Looking for a mini poodle breeder near Texas



## jollygiraffe (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm looking for a reputable breeder that specializes in mini cream colored poodle puppies. I'm wanting to purchase a male cream pup late next year. I live in Texas but I'm am willing to make a daytrip (by car) to anywhere to pick one up.

Thank you in advance,
jollygiraffe


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I have a standard from Betty Brown at Donnachada, but she also breeds minis. She’s north of Houston.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I have a mini from Betty Brown. She is black, but her sire is blue and her dam is silver. She is 4 years old and may still turn blue, I'll just have to wait and see. Betty may nor may not have any creams, but she will certainly help you find one. If you want Betty's phone number, you can email me - [email protected].


----------



## Puppytime (Jul 18, 2021)

jollygiraffe said:


> I'm looking for a reputable breeder that specializes in mini cream colored poodle puppies. I'm wanting to purchase a male cream pup late next year. I live in Texas but I'm am willing to make a daytrip (by car) to anywhere to pick one up.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> jollygiraffe


Custom poodles 


jollygiraffe said:


> I'm looking for a reputable breeder that specializes in mini cream colored poodle puppies. I'm wanting to purchase a male cream pup late next year. I live in Texas but I'm am willing to make a daytrip (by car) to anywhere to pick one up.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> jollygiraffe


Custom Poodles is a breeder by Austin. She has cream. Her site is not really updated, in fact it says she’s in Nye, Montana, but she only visits there. She also posts on Facebook.


----------



## jollygiraffe (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your help! If I'm unable to find a mini cream breeder then I can settle for a toy cream breeder.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The official Poodle Breed Clubs usually have a breeder referral person. They'll be a great resorce for you along with the recommendations from here.

Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America


----------

